# advice please-ZOOLOGY DEGREE STUDENT



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Hello there

after 12 years stuck in catering & retail help i'm going back to college . after completing a 1 year access course(3sciences +law) my aim is to study zoology at Southampton uni. 

Does anyone have any advice on work experience/reading/ websites/forums/contacts and anything that might help me???


are you a past or present zoology student or have you got ahead by working you butt off!!??

many thanks

Jono


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I mentioned a lot about herpetology in my personal statement and got two offers for zoology this year, one from anglia ruskin and one from royal holloway.

I would say work experience at different places is a must for your personal statement.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Dont put anything overly pretencious in your personal statement. Was speaking to head of admissions at St Andrews (where i studied ecology and conservation) and he said some of the stuff is unbelievable. His favourite was one girl who said she 'agreed wholeheartedly with everything David Attenbrough stood for and said.' 

A combination of work experience be it simply owning animals yourself, shop, zoo etc along with qualifications which you have will be beneficial. You will already have life experience but they might ask about study skills etc as you've been out of long term education for such a long time. 

Whilst not essential, memberships to societies ie IHS, BIAZA etc will look good on a CV.

A good reference off someone within the field would also help or someone with a respected job, not just the lady next door.

These will be good core textbooks for you.
Zoology: Amazon.co.uk: Stephen A Miller, John P Harley: Books

Integrated Principles of Zoology: Amazon.co.uk: Jr., Cleveland P Hickman, Susan L. Keen, Allan Larson, David J Eisenhour: Books

Biology (Pie): Amazon.co.uk: Neil A. Campbell, Jane B. Reece, Manuel Molles, Lisa A Urry, Robin Heyden: Books, was a useful reference for me right through my degree and is a key textbook for numerous first year modules.

Be prepared to be asked why your now deciding now to go back to uni, especially considering the economic climate. A favourite to ask mature students. 

Best of luck with it and keep us updated.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

jonodrama said:


> are you a past or present zoology student or have you got ahead by working you butt off!!


I have a Zoology degree (although I ended up specializing in Geology) and I found it to be a very worthwhile pursuit although there's a LOT of coursework involved. However, having a fascination with all things animal definitely helps as I just loved learning the stuff. : victory:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

thanks for all that folks.
I'm looking to get involved with local conservation projects as I live in the new forest. the access course focuses on study skills and I'v already posed similar questions to the zoology tutor at soton uni. My partner has just finished her degree so im more than aware of all the course work and Tea drinking that goes with it.
Thanks again for all the sound advice:2thumb:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

I was considering studying Zoology, but I found out I'd need to have a Biology A level and well...I HATE most of the Science subjects.

I did Computer Science instead and got a 1st  w00p w00p!


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I'm doing the access in biology, chemistry, sociology and law. I think that Unis have to take a few mature students. thanks for all the help so far, just ordering those books from Amazon.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

any more info please?


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Try some of these standard txtbooks

Life
Campbell/reece - Biology. <<< both are WELL worth the read, LIFE especially... i still read that!

Get yourself to good librarys if you can and read journals such as Nature.

Work experience even voluntary work can really back up your statement.
Be warned though, a zoology degree is NOT all about fluffy/scaley animals. most of it is ecology based, the first year has a lot of chemistry and or physics usually, and the last years are based on basic life forms, insects and insect development and evolution. Its not all mammals and reptiles... infact hardly any of it is. And thats a fact that saw many people in my course drop out over the four years.... most dropping after the 1st and 2nd.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

thanks for your help


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DazedLewis said:


> I mentioned a lot about herpetology in my personal statement and got two offers for zoology this year, one from anglia ruskin and one from royal holloway.
> 
> I would say work experience at different places is a must for your personal statement.


im at ANGLIA RUSKIN!!!!!!


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> im at ANGLIA RUSKIN!!!!!!


Looks like I'm probably going to go there rather than royal holloway, because I think my grades arent gonna be what I had hoped for :lol2:


----------

